
SessionStack – See your web app defects through your users' eyes - davidjnelson
https://www.sessionstack.com/
======
MediumD
This looks really cool. Is the primary advantage of this, over something like
LogRocket, that you can talk to users in real-time vs. also needing something
like Intercom?

